# 28mm Wolves



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello guys,

Has anyone used these before: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440082a&prodId=prod1290040











If so how 'big' are they, will they fit on bike/cavalry bases? Just after a couple of Fenrisian Wolf models for my Space Wolves and I was wondering. Also - any other Wolves players found any better alternatives?

Cheers!

Bayonet


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Failing that, theres these though they don't look very 'wolfish'


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

those 'wolves' from the generic GW are just the goblin mounts without the riders or bases.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> those 'wolves' from the generic GW are just the goblin mounts without the riders or bases.



Aha, cheers for that.










So its these guys without the Goblins - Seem fine to me! (And cheap)

Thanks


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

PS would throw some +rep your way but I need to spread it around first!

Bayonet


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Now those are Space Wolves worthy of running with their 2 legged versions.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

chaos hounds are better for SW, yes, aslong as your fine with their more demonic look.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> chaos hounds are better for SW, yes, aslong as your fine with their more demonic look.


let me re-link again...sec

*edit*

This better?


----------

